# Spectra Trading Experiences...



## SevenFX (22 November 2007)

They call it _Sports Arbitrage Trading_.

Has anyone seen the glossy brouchre or even better had experiences with this company that inferrs 1k could get you 40K Out in under a year.

It's all about betting on the sports results.... I THINK.

Certainly not a recommendation, or plug so DYOR

http://www.spectretrading.com.au/

They're also tied in with a listed company IAS (International All Sports.)

But love to hear anyone's experience

I'm interested in learning as never seen it b4, but causious as seems to good to be true, and they haven't returned my call from a week ago. 

Thanks
SevenFX


----------



## Fuller (15 January 2008)

I've been approached by a Sports Arbitrage company called Forbes Interational. They promise you unreal returns of a minimum of 3% per week.

They even put a 12 month money back guarantee on a 3% return.

The thing is I cant find any information on this company. I had a good loo on the Net and found nothing.

The initial investment is $7900 to start an account.

I'm very sceptical. If anyone else has heard of this company let me know.


----------



## bvbfan (21 January 2008)

3% a week you don't say....you know that annualised (and compounding) that is 365%?


Where do I sign???.......

To give away my money?


----------

